# Knife suggestions



## brandonlarson (Nov 9, 2021)

Hey! I neeeed some knife suggestions really bad. It just seems every kitchen knife i buy seems to dull within a few months. Need something that wikll last me years.


----------



## fig (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## finebyfine (Nov 9, 2021)

What is your budget, your dominant hand, and do you know if you prefer German or Japanese knives? German knives are symmetrical and will work for lefties or righties, Japanese are for right handed unless specifically stated. German knives are a little heavier and the two have different centers of gravity. Ex professional cook here.

Misono's Molybdenum line is my usual go to suggestion for people who might be overwhelmed by the above. I forget if it's a gyuto or santoku from that line ($80-$120) that been one of my workhorse knifes for 10 years now (been a while since I could spend hours pouring over knife catalogues). 440 line is better if the price isn't a big pill to swallow.

Care and maintenance requires a whetstone ($20-$25 find a double sided one). Knife sleeve is a must if it's going in a drawer with other stuff.


----------



## finebyfine (Nov 9, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> New member asking about kitchen knives in the test kitchen section...skynet guys 😂 it's a bot


gdi i got too excited to talk about something I actually know about instead of this pedal hootenanny


----------



## fig (Nov 9, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> New member asking about kitchen knives in the test kitchen section...skynet guys 😂 it's a bot


....and here I thought it was Michael Meyers looking for tips.


----------



## benny_profane (Nov 9, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> gdi i got too excited to talk about something I actually know about instead of this pedal hootenanny


I like Global knives.


----------



## peccary (Nov 9, 2021)

Knives will always get dull with use. Gotta learn to sharpen them or have someone sharpen them. Getting a good steel will help keep them maintained (I love my ceramic one).

I have a bunch of somewhat expensive knives at home but my favorite, the one I always reach for, is a nakiri style I bought from Daiso for $3.


----------



## Dan M (Nov 9, 2021)

I found this combination breadboard and knife on Amazon.  But the slot spacing is very large and my resistors keep falling out.

This forum is confusing.
I think I will go make a sandwich.


----------



## dgrainger (Nov 9, 2021)

DMT sharpening kit!


----------



## Barry (Nov 9, 2021)

I like my Shuns designed by Ken Onion


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Nov 9, 2021)

My pocket knife is a RAT2.
I like it even though there's no LM308 involved.
Also, it doesn't even come from Ontario 🤷‍♂️


----------



## fig (Nov 9, 2021)

I knew a guy who had a knife he named Rusty. We never went to his BBQs.


----------



## blackhatboojum (Nov 10, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> gdi i got too excited to talk about something I actually know about instead of this pedal hootenanny


I got excited at first too😂.  Knives is another one of my many interests.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Nov 10, 2021)

blackhatboojum said:


> I got excited at first too😂.  Knives is another one of my many interests.


Growing up in Boy Scouts all we really cared about was playing with fire and knives. I can't tell you how many pointed sticks we used to make, LOL


----------



## PBWilson1970 (Jan 15, 2022)

For real. No joke. Check elastic ceramic out. They seem like snake oil but apparently they seriously work.


----------



## peccary (Jan 15, 2022)

I feel like I need safety goggles just to look at that YouTube tile.


----------



## carlinb17 (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Harry Klippton (Jan 15, 2022)

OP's only post 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 20, 2022)

Well well me wee Droogies, I messel Knives are best served with the old miloko…


----------



## BuddytheReow (Mar 20, 2022)

I never understood why they drink milk until I read the book. Only made it 10 pages in and gave up with the “new” English. Still…..drugged milk


----------

